# Sweet Spots



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I forgot I bought these for the pups the last time I went to the pet store. So we split a cup with the four dogs and it ended up being a big hit. It is like peanut butter frozen yogurt made by Nature's Variety. Even picky boy Dash was really into it. It might be the hot weather but all of them loved it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks good enough to eat. Did you have some too? Uggggh. I love the "wait" or "leave it" or whatever command you use. Mine do okay with a not-so-high-reward treat but I wouldn't want to test it with peanut butter yogurt.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It does look yummy  They all look so cute!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I forgot I bought these for the pups the last time I went to the pet store. So we split a cup with the four dogs and it ended up being a big hit. It is like peanut butter frozen yogurt made by Nature's Variety. Even picky boy Dash was really into it. It might be the hot weather but all of them loved it!


Amanda, I have a Recipe for Frozen Banana Treats, which uses 4 cups plain whole milk Yogurt, 2 tbsp. Peanut butter and 3 ripe bananas , you then freeze them...sounds good, have not tried it yet, it was in Sir Winston's basket!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful babies, gorgeous floor!! What is that white 'blob' above Dasher's head?? Must be something on the floor behind him. Those look like yummy treats! Daniel has a Frozen yogurt recipe in this part of the forum, that he stuffs into kongs for his guys.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Beautiful babies, gorgeous floor!! What is that white 'blob' above Dasher's head??


I got a good chuckle with the "blob". Is it time for an appointment with the eye doctor Marj??? I shouldn't answer for Amanda but I would say it's a small soccer ball. IDK, maybe we both need to get our eyes checked.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We were given a free sample by the owner of the feed store where I buy Tori's food. Since Tori doesn't like PB she (the owner) gave us the Sweet Potato flavor. I was going to give it to Rascal & Tori as their Easter dessert, but I forgot :frusty:

Today is rainy and a cool 60F (I know Marj, I'm a wimp :biggrin1 But, temps are forecast to be in the mid 80s by Wed. I may give it to her then.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> We were given a free sample by the owner of the feed store where I buy Tori's food. Since Tori doesn't like PB she (the owner) gave us the Sweet Potato flavor. I was going to give it to Rascal & Tori as their Easter dessert, but I forgot :frusty:
> 
> Today is rainy and a cool 60F (I know Marj, I'm a wimp :biggrin1 But, temps are forecast to be in the mid 80s by Wed. I may give it to her then.


Oliver won't touch PB either...... I'll have to look for the sweet potato flavor


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I trued the Sweet spots with Beamer a few weeks ago for his Birthday! He Did not really like it.. and it made a huge mess! lol.. It was all over his ears and face... ewwwwww
lol

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The dogs are waiting so patiently! It looks pretty yummy-I bet they loved it! My hairless girls have spa day sometimes and get bathed in yougurt and honey. It's good for the skin and they love licking it off each other.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Your furballs look so adorable waiting to dig into the delicious treat! Very cute!


----------

